# przeznaczać na coś



## wolfbm1

Witam.

Dzięki nowym sposobom wyprawy, najlepsze gatunki skór *przeznacza się na *skórzane wyroby galanteryjne i odzież. Źródło: Skóry zwierzęce.
Thanks to new ways of currying, the best grades of leather are *alloted for* leather goods and garments.

Czy dobrze przetłumaczyłem "przeznaczać na coś" ?
Może 'asigned for' byłoby lepsze?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Co masz na myśli pisząc currying?


----------



## wolfbm1

Ben Jamin said:


> Co masz na myśli pisząc currying?


Wyprawa skóry zwierzęcej.
Currying is defined as "the preparation of tanned skins for the purpose of imparting to them the necessary smoothness, color, luster and suppleness". Źródło: Mark Odle, The Book of Buckskinning.
Oraz:
"Currying was the name given to the process of stretching and finishing tanned leather, thus, rendering it supple and strong for the use of a saddler or cobbler." Źródło: The Currier by S Drummond

A "przeznaczać na coś"? Jak to dobrze przetłumaczyć?


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Wyprawa skóry zwierzęcej.
> Currying is defined as "the preparation of tanned skins for the purpose of imparting to them the necessary smoothness, color, luster and suppleness". Źródło: Mark Odle, The Book of Buckskinning.
> Oraz:
> "Currying was the name given to the process of stretching and finishing tanned leather, thus, rendering it supple and strong for the use of a saddler or cobbler." Źródło: The Currier by S Drummond
> 
> A "przeznaczać na coś"? Jak to dobrze przetłumaczyć?



Znałem wcześniej pojęcie „curing of skins”, a ze słowem  „currying” spotkałem się po raz pierwszy, i wydało mi się dziwne (skojarzenie z przyprawą _curry_).
Problem w tym, że angielski nie posiada dokładnego odpowiednika polskiego „przeznaczać”, w takim znaczeniu jak w tym zdaniu. _Allot_ oznacza właściwie „przydzielać”, i wymaga raczej odbiorcy, niż przeznaczenia . W tym kontekście brzmi dla mnie dziwnie.

Myślę, że trzeba oderwać się od dosłowności w przekładzie i pomyśleć to zdanie po angielsku. Poza tym coś nie tak z logiką w tym zdaniu: *Dzięki *_nowym sposobom wyprawy, *najlepsze gatunki skór* przeznacza się na skórzane wyroby galanteryjne i odzież._
Czyżby przed udoskonaleniem metod wyprawiania przeznaczano na te wyroby najgorsze kawałki? Czegoś tu brakuje. 
Proponuję: 
Invention* of new methods of skin (leather?) currying, gave the opportunity of increasing the production volume** of the best grades of leather used for leather goods and garments.
*Albo _development_
**To jest próba zgadnięcia o co naprawdę chodziło w tym niejasnym polskim zdaniu.


----------



## LilianaB

I would use "can be used for" in this context.


----------



## DW

wolfbm1 said:


> [...]
> Dzięki nowym sposobom wyprawy, najlepsze gatunki skór przeznacza się na skórzane wyroby galanteryjne i odzież.
> [...]







*"Thanks to new ways of dressing, highest-quality hides are used for fancy leather goods and clothes." *


----------



## Thomas1

Co myślicie o "destined for" lub "destined for use in".

REDAKCJA:


wolfbm1 said:


> [...]
> Dzięki nowym sposobom wyprawy, najlepsze gatunki skór *przeznacza się na *skórzane wyroby galanteryjne i odzież. Źródło: Skóry zwierzęce.


Nie żebym od razu dzielił skórę na niedźwiedziu, ale czy "gatunki skór przeznacza się na skórzane wyroby" to nie trochę masło maślane?


----------



## Ben Jamin

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> "Thanks to new ways of dressing, highest-quality hides are used for fancy leather goods and clothes." (1),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Thanks to new ways of dressing, highest-quality leather is used for fancy leather goods and clothes." (2).
> 
> 
> 
> Go for (1) if: w sformułowaniu "najlepsze gatunki skór" chodzi o najlepsze gatunkowo skóry surowe, zdjęte ze zwierzęcia.
> 
> 
> Go for (2) if: w sformułowaniu "najlepsze gatunki skór" chodzi o najlepsze gatunkowo skóry wyprawione, gotowe na wyroby.


1. Dlaczego zmieniłeś tłmaczenie na "dressing"?
2. Po przetłumaczeniu zdanie nei robi się bardziej sensowne.


----------



## kknd

może coś z „intended to/for”?


----------



## DW

Hey, the OP, I've just edited my post (the post no. 6), as after thinking it over I confirmed myself in the belief that this translation is the best option.



Ben Jamin said:


> 1. Dlaczego zmieniłeś tłumaczenie na "dressing"?
> 2. Po przetłumaczeniu zdanie nie robi się bardziej sensowne.



1. Because, for me, this is a needed word here.
2. I'm not sure what you mean and what you are getting at; subjecting something to criticism without giving any reason for this or putting forward any own proposal can not only be lack of manners, but also does not offer much at that.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> Witam.
> 
> Dzięki nowym sposobom wyprawy, najlepsze gatunki skór *przeznacza się na *skórzane wyroby galanteryjne i odzież. Źródło: Skóry zwierzęce.
> Thanks to new ways of currying, the best grades of leather are *alloted for* leather goods and garments.
> 
> Czy dobrze przetłumaczyłem "przeznaczać na coś" ?
> Może 'asigned for' byłoby lepsze?


Wydaje mi się, że "allot" konotuje świadomą decyzję, tak jak np. w "He was alloted a flat.". To znaczy jest pula czegoś, co rozdzielamy i przydzielamy/przeznaczamy coś dla kogoś/na coś.

Znalazłem też ciekawy przykład na "destined for":Other ships were laden with wool, raw silk and leather _destined for manufactured goods_. 
*The Rise of the Western World: A New Economic History - Strona 109*​


kknd said:


> może coś z „intended to/for”?


 
"intended for" to był mój drugi pomysł, ale nie wiedziałem, który podać, a że "destined" jest etymologicznie bliższy...


----------



## DW

As far as choosing between "intended for fancy leather goods and clothes" or "destined for fancy leather goods and clothes" goes I would choose the former here.


----------



## wolfbm1

Dziękuję bardzo wszystkim za ciekawe komentarze i sugestie. 
O dziwo można użyć czasownka ’destine', ale jest on powiązany ze słowem ’destination’ a nie ’destiny’. 
Czasowniki 'intend' i 'use' też się nadają.
(Zadałem podobne pytanie na angielskim forum.)


----------



## Ben Jamin

The DW-cum-LS-cum-RB said:


> Hey, the OP, I've just edited my post (the post no. 6), as after thinking it over I confirmed myself in the belief that this translation is the best option.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Because, for me, this is a needed word here.
> 2. I'm not sure what you mean and what you are getting at; subjecting something to criticism without giving any reason for this or putting forward any own proposal can not only be lack of manners, but also does not offer much at that.



Po pierwsze, dlaczego piszesz po angielsku, kiedy wątek jest zaczęty po polsku?
Po drugie, przeczytaj mój post, w którym wskazuję brak logiki w oryginalnym zdaniu polskim.
Po trzecie, jeżeli Wolfbm1 użył słowa "currying" to powinieneś wyjaśnić, dlaczego zastępujesz to słowo innym. "... for me is a needed word there", to nie jest żadne wyjaśnienie, to tylko ekwiwalent "bo mi się tak podoba". 
Po czwarte to dobrze wiem jak się pisze "nie", nie musisz mi wytykać literówek.


----------

